# Motobecane USA



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

https://www.motobecane.com/MBUSAeds.html
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_eds.htm










¿Que onda con esto, alguien sabe?

Como que estas especiales son "demasiado buenas"... wikipedia dice que compran el inventario sobrante del año anterior...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motobécane_USA


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I think they only sell through the internet, so instead of giving a LBS comissions, you get the savings. That, with little marketing costs and manufacturing somewhere in asia make for cheap bikes.

Wouldn't be sure about durability though  Also, I don't know what kind of geometry these bikes spec, but it might be worth it to get an XTR equipped one and save a while for a new frame :thumbsup: 

Did you look at the site I sent you?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This parent company bikes are silly


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Kinesis fabrica lo que le pidas. De verdad que los precios son muy competitivos, por eso me llamo la atencion.
Simon mada, una vez clickie el link que tiene RS en la pagina de inicio, tiene buenos deals. Es una caceria de precios cada vez que quiero comprar algo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> This parent company bikes are silly


Motolites, Supermotos, Mountain Cycles and former Santa Cruz's aren't silly.

They just make the bike you want.

And they were the parent company of Mountain Cycles for a long time. Then, they dropped it.


----------

